# Pigs and feeding wild meat



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Yesterday I got a deer and butchered it, I was curious if it be ok to feed the remains including the inards to the pigs. Would it do the pigs any harm eating it?


----------



## PotBellyPigs (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't why not, as long as the deer was healthy.
I read a few posts where the "throw away meat" of other animals were fed to the pigs.
Greg Zeigler
Alger, Ohio


----------



## WV Joe (Nov 15, 2010)

These days, we do give the pigs spoiled meat (our dogs are on a raw food diet and at times they get fussy and the food spoils) and it hasn't hurt them. Years ago, when we did our own butchering, any unwanted parts went to the pigs along with any culls from the laying flock that weren't in good enough shape for the soup pot. Never had any problems. I would think the deer innards would be ok as well.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks guys, I figured it be being I have fed scraps to the chickens before but wanted to make sure.


----------



## Troy (Oct 11, 2010)

Both of my grandfathers were central Ill. pig farmers and I remember both of them feeding "Waste Meat" including inards to thier Hogs. I also remember them both telling me "You can feed about anything to a Hog except Lungs" I don't remember them telling me why just that you couldn't do it.

Of course that could of been one of those old wise tells. They were both born in the 1800's and people believed alot of things would harm animals then , that we now know are false. Although then thier very life depended on every animal making it. Unlike modern days.


----------



## blaineiac (Jan 10, 2010)

For deer I leave the cape and head together and take to the back 40. I bone out the carcass and leave the skeleton whole. My hogs will pick it clean in minutes and after a few days there isn't much left of the bones.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

bstuart29 said:


> Yesterday I got a deer and butchered it, I was curious if it be ok to feed the remains including the inards to the pigs. Would it do the pigs any harm eating it?



Personally, I would avoid feeding them the brains and spinal chord. But then again, that's just me....


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Did somebody mention politicians?

I would think that pigs would eat some politicians, and should ear most of them.:hysterical:


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

edcopp said:


> Did somebody mention politicians?
> 
> I would think that pigs would eat some politicians, and should ear most of them.:hysterical:


Time to feed the hogs?:nanner:


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Troy said:


> Both of my grandfathers were central Ill. pig farmers and I remember both of them feeding "Waste Meat" including inards to thier Hogs. I also remember them both telling me "You can feed about anything to a Hog except Lungs" I don't remember them telling me why just that you couldn't do it.
> 
> Of course that could of been one of those old wise tells. They were both born in the 1800's and people believed alot of things would harm animals then , that we now know are false. Although then thier very life depended on every animal making it. Unlike modern days.


I wonder if the concerns with lungs was with TB? I agree that it would be a good idea to omit the lungs IF the deer came from an area with a TB epidemic in the deer herd.


----------



## Troy (Oct 11, 2010)

tinknal very well could be correct about that. Like I said I don't know for sure , I don't remember them telling me why just that you couldn't , but that would make since.

riverdale , Mo. has never had a case of CWD in the state and they check every year through out the state. That would be the only reason for concern about brain and spinal column , although I don't believe it can be tranferred from any deer speices to swine.

I agree with others "It's time to feed the Hogs ALOT"


----------

